
AI Writing Code Makes Software Engineers More Valuable - BerislavLopac
https://davnicwil.com/ai-writing-code-makes-software-engineers-more-valuable/
======
iworkfromhome
The biggest problem of AI in increasing the capacity of AI as a code maker is
security. Who can then control AI? What if AI can generate its own "secret"
code for purposes that we don't know about? What if AI could build their own
network for purposes far from the reach of the human mind?

